# Powdercoating a Car Frame



## Tazzz (Sep 26, 2008)

Can you powder coat, say a car frame, that has been covered in spots with body filler (due to heavily rusted areas)?


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2008)

No you cannot powdercoat over bondo, However you can fill with JB Weld (not quick set) then sand and powdercoat.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 28, 2008)

Can you powdercoat JBweld?  I'd have imagined it wasn't conductive enough for it to stick.

Hopefully for these rusted areas, you just used bondo to smooth the surface, not fill up holes?  If you have any actual damage to the metal, you should be welding patches on, not hiding them...

--Bushytails


----------



## Jeff (Sep 29, 2008)

Agreed, Bondo is best used for filling minor imperfections and unevenness (spelling?) only.  Anything else should be repaired properly.  Rust should be cut out and a patch should be welded in.


----------

